
The KGB's Middle East Files: Leaking Thousands of Documents - Nomentatus
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4869986,00.html
======
NotSammyHagar
I wonder what the information was they they can't publish even today, that the
article describes.

